# Alien-Serie ohne Aliens Gerüchten zufolge in Planung



## Darkmoon76 (6. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alien-Serie ohne Aliens Gerüchten zufolge in Planung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Alien-Serie ohne Aliens Gerüchten zufolge in Planung*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juli 2018)

Klingt nach "Prometheus - The Series"...


----------



## Worrel (6. Juli 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linktheminstrel (6. Juli 2018)

Ich frage mich, warum hicks zurückkehren sollte... Ripley selbst ist ja in teil 3 gestorben, lediglich ihr klon, also die Kreuzung mit dem Alien, lebt noch. Ich hätte liebend gerne ne Serie, die um die Verfolgung von Ripley und Call handelt. Wäre für mich in Ordnung, wenn hier keine Xenomorphs vorkommen würden und es genremäßig eher ein sci-fi-thriller als um sci-fi-horror wäre.


----------



## Riesenhummel (6. Juli 2018)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum hicks zurückkehren sollte... Ripley selbst ist ja in teil 3 gestorben, lediglich ihr klon, also die Kreuzung mit dem Alien, lebt noch. Ich hätte liebend gerne ne Serie, die um die Verfolgung von Ripley und Call handelt. Wäre für mich in Ordnung, wenn hier keine Xenomorphs vorkommen würden und es genremäßig eher ein sci-fi-thriller als um sci-fi-horror wäre.



Alien 5 sollte die Teile 3 und 4 ignorieren und eine direkte fortsetzung von Aliens werden. 

So wie der neue Terminator alle Teile nach 2 ignoriert.


----------



## linktheminstrel (6. Juli 2018)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Alien 5 sollte die Teile 3 und 4 ignorieren und eine direkte fortsetzung von Aliens werden.
> 
> So wie der neue Terminator alle Teile nach 2 ignoriert.



Hör ich zum ersten mal. Dann bin ich froh, dass er nicht gedreht wurde.


----------



## MRRadioactiv (6. Juli 2018)

Aliens ohne Aliens als Serie?! Morgen werd ich mir ein Butterbrot ohne Butter streichen


----------



## linktheminstrel (6. Juli 2018)

MRRadioactiv schrieb:


> Aliens ohne Aliens als Serie?! Morgen werd ich mir ein Butterbrot ohne Butter streichen



Wie gesagt; in teil 4 war ripley genetisch eine Mischung aus zwei Spezies, also wäre der Name durchaus auch für eine Serie zu gebrauchen, wo es vorerst keine xeomorphs gibt.


----------



## MRRadioactiv (6. Juli 2018)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Wie gesagt; in teil 4 war ripley genetisch eine Mischung aus zwei Spezies, also wäre der Name durchaus auch für eine Serie zu gebrauchen, wo es vorerst keine xeomorphs gibt.


Naja, ein fades Geschmäckle bleibt trotzdem. Das wäre so wie wenn man ein Brot als Butterbrot verkauft, wo aber die Butter nur in den Brotteig eingerührt wurde.


----------



## 1xok (7. Juli 2018)

War klar, nach der angekündigten Übernahme durch Disney. Ich hatte gehofft, sie verkaufen die Rechte. Ein zweiter Teil von Alien: Isolation dürfte damit auch endgültig gestorben sein. Außer er erscheint ohne Alien.


----------



## Worrel (7. Juli 2018)

Ach war das eine schöne Zeit - als man bei einem neuen Film einer Filmreihe davon ausgehen konnte, daß die Hauptgeschichte *weiter* erzählt wurde und nicht einfach die Protagonisten weggelassen wurden, um ... nun ja, Erdlingen beim Alltag(?) zuzusehen; Als man noch nicht mit Prequels, die sich gegenseitig prequelieren, Zeitschleifen, die keinen Sinn machen, aber parallele Universen produzieren; Alternativ Geschichten, bei denen man erstmal wissen muß, welche Filme nun noch dazu gehören und welche nicht; oder irgendwelche Serien an den Rand der Handlung gestückelt werden, die nix mit der Hauptgeschichte zu tun haben.

Sicher, man könnte so viele Schauplätze abseits der Mainstory zu einer interessanten Serie machen -zB die Genkriege um die Khan Story aus _Star Trek_ - bloß: Ist das dann noch Star Trek, wenn das in der Jetztzeit (bzw eigentlich schon Vergangenheit) spielt ...?


----------



## Jakkelien (8. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ach war das eine schöne Zeit - als man bei einem neuen Film einer Filmreihe davon ausgehen konnte, daß die Hauptgeschichte *weiter* erzählt wurde


Mag ja sein aber ich finde  die Hauptstory ist abgeschlossen. Die Erdoberfläche ist zerstört und Ripley 8 sagt selbst, dass sie fremd auf dieser Welt ist.
Wüsste nicht wie da eine Fortsetzung aussehen soll.


----------



## Worrel (8. Juli 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Mag ja sein aber ich finde  die Hauptstory ist abgeschlossen. Die Erdoberfläche ist zerstört und Ripley 8 sagt selbst, dass sie fremd auf dieser Welt ist.
> Wüsste nicht wie da eine Fortsetzung aussehen soll.



Die Erdoberfläche ist zerstört? Kommt in dem Film nicht vor, sondern nur in der *alternativen  *Endsequenz, die daher nicht Kanon ist. Dort ist auch nur ein zerstörtes Paris zu sehen. Wer weiß, wie es in Amerika, Afrika oder Rußland aussieht?

Und natürlich sagt Ripley, sie wäre hier fremd. Sie war immerhin in den letzten 250 Jahren(!) nicht auf der Erde. Was meinst du, was sich da gesellschaftlich und technologisch verändert hat? Vor 250 Jahren von heute aus gesehen waren Druckwerke und Notizen auf Papier die einzige Möglichkeit, Daten zu lagern oder zu transportieren. Heutzutage hingegen ...

Für eine Forsetzung nach Alien 4 wäre interessant, was die Menschen auf der Erde denn von den Aliens und den Klonexperimenten mitgekriegt haben. Da könnte man dann eine Verschwörung aufdecken und eine abgelegene Forschungsstation entdecken, in der Weyland/die Regierung/werauchimmer heimlich weiterhin daran forscht Aliens zu kriegerischen Zwecken zu verwenden. 
Und zack: hätte man wieder einen typischen Alien Film.


----------



## Jakkelien (8. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die Erdoberfläche ist zerstört? Kommt in dem Film nicht vor, sondern nur in der *alternativen  *Endsequenz, die daher nicht Kanon ist.


Hab mich grade drüber schlauch gemacht und OKAAAYYYyy? Ich weiß nicht mehr wann ich den Film gesehen hatte aber da kam genau dieses alternative Ende. Dann jetzt schnell das richtige Ende nachgeholt und... Tolle Wurst. Ich fand das andere ganz passend.
Aber klar. Dann lässt sich natürlich eine Fortsetzung drehen.


----------



## Worrel (8. Juli 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Hab mich grade drüber schlauch gemacht und OKAAAYYYyy? Ich weiß nicht mehr wann ich den Film gesehen hatte aber da kam genau dieses alternative Ende. Dann jetzt schnell das richtige Ende nachgeholt und... Tolle Wurst. Ich fand das andere ganz passend.
> Aber klar. Dann lässt sich natürlich eine Fortsetzung drehen.


Kurzrecherche ergibt: Das ist das Ende der Special Edition - die ursprüngliche Fassung endet  mit einem ähnlichen Dialog, den Ripley und Call aber noch an Bord des Raumschiffs führen, während sie durch ein Fenster auf die Erde blicken.


----------



## woerli (9. Juli 2018)

Das Universum bietet viel Potential. Finde der 80ger-SciFi von Alien hat viel Flair. Wenn ich da an die Sevastopol denke und das ganze Design der Raumschiffe. Da lassen sich besitmmt viele interessante Handlungsstränge spinnen, auch ohne Aliens.


----------



## Jakkelien (9. Juli 2018)

woerli schrieb:


> Das Universum bietet viel Potential. Finde der 80ger-SciFi von Alien hat viel Flair. Wenn ich da an die Sevastopol denke und das ganze Design der Raumschiffe. Da lassen sich besitmmt viele interessante Handlungsstränge spinnen, auch ohne Aliens.


Dann nenn es halt *Soundso - A Alien Story*


----------

